# Pecan Glazed Catfish With Mashed Sweet Potatoes



## Raine (Jan 21, 2005)

Pecan Glazed Catfish With Mashed Sweet Potatoes

 2 lbs. Catfish fillets 
 Salt and pepper to taste 
 1/4 cup Coffee-flavored liqueur 
 2 tbsp. Margarine (melted) 
 1/3 cup Brown sugar 
 1/4 cup Chopped pecans 
 --Mashed Sweet Potatoes: 
 4 cups Mashed sweet potatoes (about 3 lbs. or two 32-oz.
 cans sweet potatoes) 
 2 tbsp. Brown sugar 
 2 tbsp. Margarine 
 1/4 cup Evaporated skimmed milk 

 Salt and pepper catfish fillets to taste. Place catfish on
 grill coated with nonstick cooking spray (so THEY say... I
 oil it instead). Grill about 6-8 minutes on each side, until
 fish flakes easily when tested with a fork. 

 In a small sauce pan, heat liqueur, margarine, brown sugar.
 Toast pecans in separate pan. 

 Drizzle glaze over fillet and Mashed Sweet Potatoes;
 sprinkle catfish with toasted pecans before serving. Serves  6-8. 

 Mashed Sweet Potatoes:
 In mixing bowl, beat together sweet potatoes, brown sugar,
 margarine, and milk until creamy. Transfer to a baking dish
 and bake for 15 minutes or until thoroughly heated.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanx Rainee, copied and pasted, looks brilliant.

We have catfish in our local river & cook them up whenever I can con the kids into catching them for us.

We find that sometimes they taste a bit muddy so we soak the fillets in milk for about 10 minutes. Works a treat.

Looked at your website, I guess you are the "computer nerd"?


----------

